# When will they ever stand on their own feet?? 21 and 23 yr olds given range rovers.



## mhorses (28 February 2012)

What are your opions on this story, I think it is crazy, these girls will have to learn to work someday.  I know it is not our taxes paying for it this time but it usually is.  I am 21 and can barely afford to keep a fiesta on the road never mind a range rover and I am working full time!  They have also been on two ski holidays since Christmas and the younger one is meant to be studying for her finals at newcastle uni!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...enie-Beatrice-splash-luxury-Range-Rovers.html


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (28 February 2012)

I don't think they will ever have to learn to stand on their own two feet this is their life. It just happens to be another world to us. 

I find it strange that my fellow class mates have to go home to get looked after and their studies supervised in order to pass exams. In two years time we will be doctors are our parents expected to time manage for us on the wards send packed lunches and make sure we don't kill people then too  That to me is not standing on your own two feet.
Mind you if I fail maybe I'll wish my parents were doing everything for me


----------



## Miss L Toe (28 February 2012)

Spoilt to death, they will never get a good job serving burghers in MacDonalds,
Not all the royals are brought up in this way,  I cant see Her Majesty going for this.


----------



## mhorses (28 February 2012)

I admire Zara Phillips who could have easily slipped into this way of life but has refused to.  The Princess Royal has done a fantastic job of bringing her kids up and should be extremely proud of herself.


----------



## Captain Bridget (28 February 2012)

To us it seems totally ridiculous, but really when are they ever going to have to stand on their own two feet?! They're princesses! 

I'm 21 and, although my parents do still pay my insurance, I pay everything else for my 14 year old Corsa on pretty poor pay. I have to work for everything I have but that's just me.


----------



## Miss L Toe (28 February 2012)

mhorses said:



			I admire Zara Phillips who could have easily slipped into this way of life but has refused to.  The Princess Royal has done a fantastic job of bringing her kids up and should be extremely proud of herself.
		
Click to expand...

Zara is not immune to Land Rovers and Rolexes, who would turn down freebies like that? I lost my faith in her when she married some idiot rugby player and flew out to NZ to slap his wrists, me, I would have changed the locks, and told him not to come back.


----------



## mon (28 February 2012)

I am sure we all know of other youngsters who live the life of riley a neighbouring landowner/ farmers child spent xmas in a sunny island then jetted to America for new year, but his sisters both died in early twenties so money can't buy everything! Meanwhile my 21yr old goes to work before 5am to pay his way.


----------



## Capriole (28 February 2012)

Captain Bridget said:



			To us it seems totally ridiculous, but really when are they ever going to have to stand on their own two feet?! They're princesses!
		
Click to expand...


that.  
Me, I dont care what other people are getting given, it doesnt concern me and Im never sure why other people seem bothered either.  My sisters boyfriends dad gave him a house, thats up to him...


----------



## marmalade76 (29 February 2012)

It's not as bad as it sounds, OP, those Evoque's are the poor man's Range Rover!


----------



## zaminda (29 February 2012)

To be honest its not just them. How many people do you see with yards and horses all funded by parents, I can think of one on the dressage team, but no bitches every time they buy  new horse or lorry. There are always going to be people whose parents pay for stuff, its life. Plus royals aside inheritance tax is a kicker!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (29 February 2012)

I am sorry  I have no time for the royals.

 I could give a ff what they do .


----------



## BBH (29 February 2012)

Look at their parents though,  Air miles Andy has never been one to turn down a freebie and as for the mother well...........

No role models there.

Now Prince Charles and Princess Ann seem to have done a far better job with their kids. They all seem to have a career and a role in society but these two don't so maybe thats why I don't have much empathy.

But  on the other hand we would be more shocked if they drove P reg Astras' with go fast stripes.


----------



## YasandCrystal (29 February 2012)

Zara is lovely and bitchy though it is every time I see Fergie and her daughters I have to laugh because to me I see Cinderella (Zara) and the ugly sisters! Sorry but I can't help it I think they just look ridiculous all of the time.


----------



## Flicker (29 February 2012)

At least they're buying British...  ish...


----------



## littlemisslauren (29 February 2012)

I know afew people aged 21 - 24 who have range rovers, go skiing, have access to their parents holiday homes  blablabla. They are a world away from me financially but they are still good people?


----------



## millreef (29 February 2012)

littlemisslauren said:



			I know afew people aged 21 - 24 who have range rovers, go skiing, have access to their parents holiday homes  blablabla. They are a world away from me financially but they are still good people?
		
Click to expand...

Likewise littlemisslauren. I teach in a top private school and many of the kids parents are millionaires (I found out this week we have at least one billionaire too), but you pass them in the corridor they're humble and very sweet.


----------



## Mlini (29 February 2012)

My friends dad just bought him a £45K Merc! It's not just the Royals that get stuff for free... 

You value things more when you work hard to pay for them yourself.


----------



## Kat (29 February 2012)

The Royals are pretty much damned if they do and damned if they don't. The press moan about the money they spend but then go all catty the minute someone wears an outfit more than once! Remember the article about Princess Anne that showed her wearing the same outfit for about 4 different public engagements over about 10 years - she got slated for it! Not one mention of avoiding waste or saving money or the fact that she is still slim enough to get in her old gear...... 

I'm sure the princesses got a very good deal on those cars (which are leased not purchased) given the publicity the manufacturer gets....


----------



## stacey_lou (29 February 2012)

Im 25 and I have a 15 year old Astra I WANT a Range Rover and I think I have grafted enough over my 11 years in work to be allowed one! lol


----------



## Elbie (29 February 2012)

The thing is, if anyone was offered a range rover, would you say "no, i don't deserve it/didn't earn it"?

They are fortunate enough to be in a good position financially. Doesn't mean they aren't good people (as someone has said).


----------



## mhorses (29 February 2012)

I have decided money will not bring happiness and to be happy with what i have.


----------



## Kat (29 February 2012)

Plus I suspect that even if they wanted a 10 year old astra it wouldn't meet the sort of safety/security requirements that they are likely to be obliged to follow by virtue of their position.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (29 February 2012)

poor Diana 

 she got allot of stick from the rest of them  feel sorry for her,
 Camila reminds me of a Troll.  

 Damn right ugly and in fact most are not attractive.

 The only one now |I like is ANN


----------



## Capriole (29 February 2012)

I find it damn right offensive that people comment on how ugly other people are. How rude.

Plus, whats it got to do with anything


----------



## Kat (29 February 2012)

Leviathan said:



			poor Diana 

 she got allot of stick from the rest of them  feel sorry for her,
 Camila reminds me of a Troll.  

 Damn right ugly and in fact most are not attractive.

 The only one now |I like is ANN
		
Click to expand...

How on earth do you know what passed between adults in private? 

And as for commenting upon someone's looks how very rude and uncalled for! How would you like it if we sat here and called you ugly, or fat? Your statements show that you have sunk below even the level of the gutter press who professed to love Diana so much but in fact destroyed her far more directly than any member of the royal family.


----------



## Luci07 (29 February 2012)

Not our business really. I was also brought up to not focus on what other people have as it only brings unhappiness.

As for Zara flying out to NZ...didn't the press also say the girl her husband was talking to was a mutual friend? Whatever the situation I really do not envy ( or begin to judge!) her. What an awful position to be in. Dammed if she does, dammed if she doesnt....and honestly... That really is between her and her OH. None of our business!


----------



## SKY (29 February 2012)

i agree apart from they are princesses, so the word it's self sort of means spoilt.  lol, also dont think they will ever have to worry about money.
unlike the rest of us that find it hard to just pay for the petrol never mind the car.
ah well i wouldnt say no suppose if i was them, they know nothing else.


----------



## Jump4Joy (1 March 2012)

What a lot of green eyed monsters.  

Does it really matter what other people do or don't have? 

This kind of jealousy is stupid - you just have to go with the hand life has dealt you.  We can't all be princesses.   

If you are not happy with what you have, try and better yourself.   But I guess that might involve having to work harder or put yourself out of bit.

Perhaps get back into education to get the qualifications to get a better paid job, instead of relying on poor grade GCSEs from where you couldn't be bothered when you were at school either.  So why bother, we can just snipe about what others have and claim its "just not fair".


----------



## Echo Bravo (1 March 2012)

Well lets face it with the price of petrol and diesel going up in massive strides, anyone one of us can buy a Range Rover,must admit I love them, I've had 4 over the past 25 years, but they have always been the old ones that can tow anything from horse trailer to tractor. Now have a Jeep and I hate the ruddy thing.


----------



## Kung_po_chicken (4 March 2012)

Seriously? Who cares?


----------



## PRE3 (4 March 2012)

Personally I can't stand Fergi or her clan. But I do like Princess Ann and Zara mind you Zara should have ditched the rugby playing numpty straight away.
As for Charls and his boys I think they are much better role models ( despite dressing up as Nazis) than Fergies two brats.


----------



## maggie123 (4 March 2012)

This all sounds suspiciously like jealousy to me. It's ugly and unpleasant to insult people you're jealous of. 

And fwiw I doubt very much a shiney car makes up for a life of constant press intrusion, being constantly trailed by security and being constantly insulted and derided by people who don't know you but feel they can judge you because of the family you were born into.

I'm sure there are aspects of tour life they envy too.


----------



## fatpiggy (5 March 2012)

If someone gave me a Range Rover I'd sell it PDQ - horrible, ugly things!  It is a fact of life that there is inequality.  At the end of the day, it isn't their fault. There position in life is just an accident of birth. They didn't choose it.  There are plenty of people on this forum who have £Ks worth of horses, horse boxes, saddles ,and the rest of us who shop in charity shops and Ebay.  I'm not jealous, I've worked for what I've got.  I was 32 before I got my first horse, 32 when I bought my first car (despite passing my test at 17 and 60 days).  My parents gave me so little support where horses are concerned they never ever saw me ride.  I never had lessons because they refused to pay for them.  I know the price and the value of everything I have.  I go without just about everything that most of you would consider normal in order to fund my horse.   I've got the rest of my life after she's gone to do other things.  

In many respects I'd feel sorry for the pair of them. I bet they would love to not have the paps following them everywhere, the press commenting on whether they are fat or not, who their latest boyfriend is,  discussions about their parents.  Who'd want all of that?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 March 2012)

Kat said:



			How on earth do you know what passed between adults in private? 

And as for commenting upon someone's looks how very rude and uncalled for! How would you like it if we sat here and called you ugly, or fat? Your statements show that you have sunk below even the level of the gutter press who professed to love Diana so much but in fact destroyed her far more directly than any member of the royal family.
		
Click to expand...

because if you had seen the documentary on Diana's  life recently  you would have seen  how they treated her .



 Plus MY mother used to teach Prince  William at Wetherby School thats how I know.
 My mother She knew  Princess  Diana very well  


 AS for my comment  I am entitled to my own opinion  if you dont like it tough .
I have seen allot more cruel comments said her  and upset members  than  me who expressed what i thoguht of the royal family  and unless what i said gets me beheaded , then I thankyou kindly to accept thats what I think
 Its my keyboard  I can type my own views and thoughts.


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (5 March 2012)

I haven't read any other replies on this thread but would like to say that I feel sure that there are not many people on here that would refuse a brand new Range Rover if it was offered 

Touch of the green eyed monster creeping in somewhere maybe!


----------



## cefyl (5 March 2012)

Would those of you who are seething about this be so enraged if the headline had been New LANDROVERS?  I think not.  If you notice they have got the Range Rover Evoque NOT the full blown classic RR or even the RR Sport.  Huge price difference, the Evoque starts at roughly the same price as a Freelander.  The top of the line Evoque is less than a mid range Toyota Landcruiser.


----------



## Marydoll (7 March 2012)

Tbh i think its all relative, my son is learning to drive and i am in a position to help him out by buying a wee car for him and getting him on the road when he passes his test, its got nothing to do with anyone but me, his dad and him. I dare say there will be others around who'll feel the need to comment, but its got ******* all to do with them if i could afford a range rover for him thats what he'd get


----------



## Trakehner (22 March 2012)

I see many women at the barn whose parents are paying for their horse expenses.  

"Mummy, horses cost too much, I need a bit to pay each month...a thousand should help out a bit."  

How is this any different than the benefits the Whitaker's enjoy?  How about the girl who marries well, doesn't work and he pays for her "passion" because he "LUVS" her?  It isn't.

Nothing like a little bit of jealousy to make the world go 'round.


----------



## HBM1 (22 March 2012)

marydoll said:



			Tbh i think its all relative, my son is learning to drive and i am in a position to help him out by buying a wee car for him and getting him on the road when he passes his test, its got nothing to do with anyone but me, his dad and him. I dare say there will be others around who'll feel the need to comment, but its got ******* all to do with them if i could afford a range rover for him thats what he'd get
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely agree with you - it is no one's business but the family's


----------



## BSJAlove (25 March 2012)

Blimey - I'd love to have them! If I had the money to spend on a flash car just because, I would. I havent got the time to spend being out raged because the richer people are spending their money, If I did, I'd spend it on something important. They have money. Doesnt make them bad. Doesnt effect me. Life goes on


----------



## TicTac (26 March 2012)

maggie123 said:



			This all sounds suspiciously like jealousy to me. It's ugly and unpleasant to insult people you're jealous of. 

And fwiw I doubt very much a shiney car makes up for a life of constant press intrusion, being constantly trailed by security and being constantly insulted and derided by people who don't know you but feel they can judge you because of the family you were born into.

I'm sure there are aspects of our life they envy too.
		
Click to expand...

well said!


----------



## madeleine1 (26 March 2012)

zaminda said:



			To be honest its not just them. How many people do you see with yards and horses all funded by parents, I can think of one on the dressage team, but no bitches every time they buy  new horse or lorry. There are always going to be people whose parents pay for stuff, its life. Plus royals aside inheritance tax is a kicker!
		
Click to expand...

i sort of agree with this. i dont get why parents arnt allowed to buy you stuff. my dad cant spend what hes got, he doesnt no how to, im going to inherit it so why cant i have it now. im dragging my but through uni, that im not very good at even tho i try and i have a horse i paid for myself and have two jobs so if my dad wants to make my life easier by buying my hay for this winter or keeping my car 14 yr old car running by paying for new parts thats his choice.


----------



## Dovorian (26 March 2012)

I struggle with 'assumed inheritance', perhaps your Father will retire and 'blow the lot' doing whatever he loves best. 

Back to the original post..... the devil is in the detail.... who on earth would want a Range Rover which had design input from Mrs Beckham, for a start the seats woul be a foot wide...... My labs bum is bigger than hers ...ha ha ha


----------



## madeleine1 (27 March 2012)

Dovorian said:



			I struggle with 'assumed inheritance', perhaps your Father will retire and 'blow the lot' doing whatever he loves best. 

Back to the original post..... the devil is in the detail.... who on earth would want a Range Rover which had design input from Mrs Beckham, for a start the seats woul be a foot wide...... My labs bum is bigger than hers ...ha ha ha
		
Click to expand...

i agree that you shouldnt assume inheritance but he has told me that me and my brother are getting it, honestly he couldnt spend it if he tried. he was told to spend some by his accountant and he managed to spend 5000 on a tractor. this is not what the accountant ment. he loves best to work. he never has a day of and his idea of splashing out would be to buy the cream cakes at closing time when they have been reduced. i am not exsagerating.


----------



## *Maddy&Occhi* (3 April 2012)

Dovorian said:



			My labs bum is bigger than hers ...ha ha ha
		
Click to expand...

 hahaha


----------



## Miss L Toe (3 April 2012)

madeleine1 said:



			i agree that you shouldnt assume inheritance but he has told me that me and my brother are getting it, honestly he couldnt spend it if he tried. he was told to spend some by his accountant and he managed to spend 5000 on a tractor. this is not what the accountant ment. he loves best to work. he never has a day of and his idea of splashing out would be to buy the cream cakes at closing time when they have been reduced. i am not exsagerating.
		
Click to expand...




madeleine1 said:



			I agree that I shouldnt assume inheritance, but he has told me that me and my brother are getting it [the inheritance]....
He couldnt spend it if he tried, he was told to spend some by his accountant and he managed to spend *£5000 on a tractor,  this is not what the accountant meant. He loves to work,  he never has a day off.. *and so on......******!!!
		
Click to expand...

Can I suggest you try a few English lessons if you want to impress people on this forum  It sounds as if he is of the old school, so will not be showering you with gifts until he thinks you have earned it!


----------



## Auslander (3 April 2012)

Miss L Toe said:



			Spoilt to death, they will never get a good job serving burghers in MacDonalds,
Not all the royals are brought up in this way,  I cant see Her Majesty going for this.
		
Click to expand...




Miss L Toe said:



			Can I suggest you try a few English lessons if you want to impress people on this forum 

Click to expand...

Oh the irony...


----------



## Miss L Toe (4 April 2012)

Irony (from the Ancient Greek &#949;&#7984;&#961;&#969;&#957;&#949;&#943;&#945; eir&#333;neía, meaning dissimulation or "feigned ignorance", mmmmm not always feigned then?


----------



## stacey_lou (4 April 2012)

I actually saw Princess Beautrix on Saturday, she was taking part in the same run as me around the Olympic stadium. Seemed sweet enough, un-presuming and normal. 

She ran the 5 miles in a good time so well done her , and ran with us the Joe Public. When she was spoken to about the race over the PA she almost sounded shy, must be daunting with 20,000 people looking at and listening to you.


----------



## WoopsiiD (4 April 2012)

Seen the Evoke,
driven the Evoke...
seriously guys don't be that jealous!!


----------



## Moomin1 (6 April 2012)

When I went to uni I had just lost my old horse after ten years of having him.  My parents paid for him up until I was 19 and went to uni as I was in full time education til then.  Then, after he died, my parents got divorced and my dad went bankrupt.  Family torn apart and house sold off very cheaply.

I struggled through uni financially and ended up in debt by a few grand (with the bank, not student loans - that is FAR more!).  I had nowhere to live in summer hols and slept on living room floors with my belongings here there and everywhere.  I literally had nothing, and certainly couldn't have even a riding lesson never mind another horse.  I lived with two other girls who both had all their expenses paid at uni - food packages sent them - and horses (more than one) at home - all paid for, including competition fees, clinics, lessons, and anything else they wanted. On top of that they had clothes, driving lessons, cars and £700 per month additional spends put into their accounts.

Was it harsh on me - yes.

Was it tough do do's - yes! 

That's life - and it made me all the more determined to get where I wanted to be!


----------



## Stace (8 April 2012)

What parent doesn't support their child.

I know I help support mine and my parents helped me.

It doesn't have to be £1000'sss but giving them your time can be the biggest support anyone can have.

I sure everyone gets some kind of support whether it be money or not.

I will always continue to supprt


----------



## perfect11s (9 April 2012)

WoopsiiD said:



			Seen the Evoke,
driven the Evoke...
seriously guys don't be that jealous!! 

Click to expand...

 Yes and they look like a squashed freelander!!! I guess the're  ideal for drug dealers that cant quite afford a range rover sport


----------



## Lintel (9 April 2012)

Well... They may have the RR but they will never have natural beauty  ever...


----------



## riding_high (9 April 2012)

people should be able to buy their kids things without being ridiculed however i do think that some kids get too much bought for them and they become spoilt brats and don't appreciate what they have and assume that their parents are loaded.

friends (now ex friends) of ours bought their daughter a livery yard to run (she was only 15yrs old), spent thousands on horses for her, bought her a brand new mini for when she passed her test.
that was up to them but i had to listen to her going on and on about how much better her things were etc, her horse was better because it cost more, shame she couldn't ride it.
anyway she would go out and buy new buckets if her buckets got blown across the field because she was too lazy to go and get them but expected her parents to take her to a tack shop and buy new ones, they would do it as well.....more fool them. 

she doesn't appreciate a single thing she's given and her parents are now on the verge of bankruptcy because they kept buying to keep her happy and make themselves look good to the outside world, as broke as they are they still buy for her to hide their downfalls.

^^^^that is sheer stupidity in my eyes.


----------



## Capriole (9 April 2012)

Lintel said:



			Well... They may have the RR but they will never have natural beauty  ever...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## madeleine1 (9 April 2012)

Miss L Toe said:



			Can I suggest you try a few English lessons if you want to impress people on this forum  It sounds as if he is of the old school, so will not be showering you with gifts until he thinks you have earned it!
		
Click to expand...

im dyslexic, i have regular help with my spelling and punctuation, so dont be so rude. he is old school and so am i, he doesnt shower me with gifts but my point was why cant parents give children things if they can and want to. he pays for shaving for horse for christmas and the cars fixed when needs with no questions asked, this to me is the same as showering with gifts. clearly he thinks ive earned them. i dont aim to impress people on this forum. i come on her to share and learn, if i wanted to impress i wouldnt be asking basic questions about worming or saying my horse was poorly. also i resent the fact you think your king of the forum.


----------



## solitairex (11 April 2012)

Oh my god, I can't believe how bitter and jealous you lot are! How immature!


----------



## WoopsiiD (11 April 2012)

perfect11s said:



			Yes and they look like a squashed freelander!!! I guess the're  ideal for drug dealers that cant quite afford a range rover sport

Click to expand...



So true lol 
If I, as short as I am can see over the roof.....it aint a real 4x4!


----------



## tristar (12 April 2012)

i've had two range rovers that i bought myself and a discovery that was a gift,  i started  work at fifteen with nothing, so  what some get it given, but if it bothers you, go out and get one yourself and stop worrying about what others have  or how they got it, and concentrate on yourself.


----------



## Marydoll (14 April 2012)

Lintel said:



			Well... They may have the RR but they will never have natural beauty  ever...
		
Click to expand...

Ah but beauty is only skin deep as your post would demonstrate


----------



## cazza2011 (17 April 2012)

I feel like I am going to get a huge amount of abuse but here goes...I am almost 20 and I have a RR!

I have worked since I was 16 and everything I do is funded from my own hard work and my parents do not support me at all regarding the cost of university living! I pay for EVERYTHING with my car (tax, mot, insurance, petrol, services etc...). My parents treated me and I cannot put into words how grateful I am!

Nonetheless I completely agree with the original post...I get quite a lot of stick from uni friends for my car but its coming from people whose parents pay for everything while their at university! on average £12 grand a year!! including tuition, accommodation and costs. These people are 20 years old and they rely on their parents that much which makes me slightly embarassed  If you cannot learn to live on a budget at uni then when will they!


----------



## Marydoll (20 April 2012)

cazza2011 said:



			I feel like I am going to get a huge amount of abuse but here goes...I am almost 20 and I have a RR!

I have worked since I was 16 and everything I do is funded from my own hard work and my parents do not support me at all regarding the cost of university living! I pay for EVERYTHING with my car (tax, mot, insurance, petrol, services etc...). My parents treated me and I cannot put into words how grateful I am!

Nonetheless I completely agree with the original post...I get quite a lot of stick from uni friends for my car but its coming from people whose parents pay for everything while their at university! on average £12 grand a year!! including tuition, accommodation and costs. These people are 20 years old and they rely on their parents that much which makes me slightly embarassed  If you cannot learn to live on a budget at uni then when will they! 

Click to expand...

Why would you get abuse 
Your money, your car, good on you for budgeting and working to get it


----------



## luckyoldme (20 April 2012)

Lintel said:



			Well... They may have the RR but they will never have natural beauty  ever...
		
Click to expand...

I think thats a nasty thing to say.


----------



## sam_m (20 April 2012)

marydoll said:



			Why would you get abuse 
Your money, your car, good on you for budgeting and working to get it
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this!

FWIW I was brought a car when I was 17 with several conditions imposed:
I insured it myself.
I taxed it myself.
I filled it with petrol.
Any repair bills were mine.
My brother was having the car when he turned 17 so I had 18months to save for my next car.

None of which I found unfair, my parents helped where they could. Yet my mum's friend claimed my brother and I were spoilt. Her two daughters both drive brand new disability cars, one daughter has manipulated the mental health services's into getting what she wants and the other has "severe" cerebal palsy yet goes on mountain walks?! Needless to say both have been reported for benefit fraud. I, on the otherhand am selling my car I brought to revert back to driving my first car after my brother inherited our granddads car.


----------



## jendie (24 April 2012)

Some people don't have to 'stand on their own feet', they live very comfortably on allowances that would make many good salaries seem like chicken feed. Tis another world.


----------

